# Unterschiede ProTool CS/RT



## MFe (13 Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen, ich stehe zur Zeit total aufm Schlauch.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

1. Was ist bitte der Unterschied zwischen ProTool CS und ProTool RT ?
2. Warum benötigt ein OP012 eine Siamtic Net Runtime
3. Was versteht man unter eine solchen RunTime?
4. Kennt jemand das Visualierungstool Simatico?? Wo finde ich Unterlagen darüber?

Ich danke euch im vorraus.

Martin


----------



## Markus (13 Mai 2004)

cs ist der editor, damit erstellst du deine visualisierung

rt ist die runtime, die brauchst du nur um zb protool visus auf dem pc laufen zu lassen oder zu simulieren.


----------



## AndyPed (14 Mai 2004)

@MFe

ich glaube unter einer Runtime versteht man eigentlich alles, ist ja nich tso laut  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Was ist den ein OP012 ?


Ciao


----------



## MFe (17 Mai 2004)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Martin


----------

